# Handgun vise for test firing???



## Slowalkintexan

I have several handguns, both revolver and semi that I would like to test fire from a vise. Any suggestions? I'm thinking something home made, can't afford a Ransom rest??


----------



## Shipwreck

There may be a clone of the ransom rest. But yes, they are expensive.

U can always rest the gun on a sandbag to help steady it.

I shot my USPc on a sandbag a week or 2 ago. Since it has a short barrel, I stood it on the sandbag w/ it resting on the bottom of the mag. Worked great.


----------



## milquetoast

Ransom Rests are pricey. After you buy the basic machine, you need to buy a different insert for each model of pistol you want to test, and the inserts aren't cheap, either.

An Outers Pistol Perch is good, but not cheap. (I think around $75 - $85?)

Look around for an MTM Pistol Rest. Works pretty well, costs around 25 rasbukniks.*

* We'll see how many people are old enough to remember that particular unit of currency.


----------



## Shipwreck

I saw several cheaper versions in the newest Midway USA master catalog - I flipped thru it last night. Check there.


----------



## Bob Wright

Using a vise would probably result in a ruined gun. The Ransom rest allows the gun to recoil. A rigid vise would likely allow some slippage under recoil.

A sandbag rest is your best alternative, IF the bench itself is rigid enough.
Unfortunately, at my range, the bench is a fold-down affair that is not steady enough.

Bob Wright


----------



## Slowalkintexan

*Test firing handguns*

Thanks for all the responses. Maybe I didn't explain clear enough what I am looking for. This is to test fire several handguns, revolver and autos that have been repaired, and or re-assembled. I would like to test fire from a distance, just in case, something goes wrong. The nearest gunsmith, who unfortunately passed away last year, had a homemade wood, and padding, type of vise. I couldn't get that from his estate to want to make something, if I can't find something. The Ransom rest is good, but too expensive.
If I make something, I'll have to factor in recoil. ??? If the gun is held too rigidly, will that damage it??


----------

